# BFD 1124 2 ch question



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey folks....
Haven't been in here for a while! With my BFD, can one setup separate EQ settings for each individual channel?

Im pretty sure this can be done but want confirmation. I know its easy to "link" the 2 channels together when EQing but have never tried separating them with different settings.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmmm...I want to say Yes. There's a top row and bottom row of lights labeled "L" and "R"...fairly sure you can apply individual filters across the 12 available slots. It's been a long time since I've programmed mine. Tough to remember!

I wonder, though, if you're better off just having one output for both channels. Seems like it would be way easier to apply filters. If you EQ each channel separately, I wonder if changes to one sub will affect the measured output of another?


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

Ha! Funny, I haven't messed with mine in a few years either. 

If it is possible my reasoning is not for separate filters for two subs but rather seperate settings for two different sources....one for my 2ch setup and the other for my Yamaha receiver for HT.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

bigbwb said:


> If it is possible my reasoning is not for separate filters for two subs but rather seperate settings for two different sources....one for my 2ch setup and the other for my Yamaha receiver for HT.


Are you talking about two systems with two subs, sharing the same BFD? Yes, the BFD can do that. Each channel of the BFD can be programmed independently.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Are you talking about two systems with two subs, sharing the same BFD? Yes, the BFD can do that. Each channel of the BFD can be programmed independently.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Wayne,
Yes, two systems, dual subs, and one BFD. Sounds like it will work just fine! Since I currently use both channels of the BFD one for each sub, I imagine I can just use a splitter after the BFD to run rca's to each sub....if I change over to the proposed system?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Assuming you had matching filters for both channels, then yes you could split the BFD's output to your two subs. OR - you could just as easily use both the outputs (one 1/4", one XLR). :T (That's right, the input signal will appear at both outputs.) 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

